# Developer tank?



## Tolyk (Aug 27, 2006)

I've been reading a manual on developing and they recommend a developing tank. The book is a bit old (printed in 82) and I'm not sure if this item is still in common use, and if so, where can I get one?

I don't have a photography equipment store in my area, and the online store I use doesn't carry this item.

Are there better ways to develop negatives than this? Bear in mind, I have no access to a dark room, nor the means to make one any time in the near future.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 27, 2006)

Adorama has tons of dev tanks.  Click the link at the top of this page.

You will need a "dark" room of sorts.  You need to load the film into the tank in complete darkness.  This can either be a light tight room, (closet, bathroom, basement, etc..) or a changing bag.


----------



## Tolyk (Aug 27, 2006)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Adorama has tons of dev tanks.  Click the link at the top of this page.
> 
> You will need a "dark" room of sorts. You need to load the film into the tank in complete darkness. This can either be a light tight room, (closet, bathroom, basement, etc..) or a changing bag.


 *nod* that part I knew. My bathroom will work for that 

And thanks


----------



## Torus34 (Aug 28, 2006)

Alternate sources, since you're in Canada, include Vistek and good ol' ebay Canada.  I just checked your ebay and there are loads of tanks and reels listed under cameras - darkroom.  Might save you a bit on shipping.

If you are shooting lots of 35mm b&w, do think about getting a tank which will hold two reels at a time.


----------



## Tolyk (Aug 28, 2006)

Torus34 said:
			
		

> Alternate sources, since you're in Canada, include Vistek and good ol' ebay Canada. I just checked your ebay and there are loads of tanks and reels listed under cameras - darkroom. Might save you a bit on shipping.
> 
> If you are shooting lots of 35mm b&w, do think about getting a tank which will hold two reels at a time.


I was looking at a 2 tank one.. can you not use these for colour negatives? The book doesn't say anything about that yet.

I looked on Vistek, didn't see any developer tanks, or any listing for dark room supplies.. Am I just blind?


----------



## Torus34 (Aug 29, 2006)

1. You should be able to do 2 rolls of color neg. at a time.

2. Vistek site:  enter "tank" in search box at upper right of home page.  Press 'GO'.  Go to page 5 et seq.  They carry the Patterson tanks.


----------



## Tolyk (Aug 29, 2006)

Torus34 said:
			
		

> 1. You should be able to do 2 rolls of color neg. at a time.
> 
> 2. Vistek site: enter "tank" in search box at upper right of home page. Press 'GO'. Go to page 5 et seq. They carry the Patterson tanks.


Thanks  Found 'em

It doesn't say if the reel is included, would you happen to know if it is?


----------



## Torus34 (Aug 31, 2006)

You can email the site for further info.


----------

